# حكم قصيرة



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*1 - من له يسوع , فله الحياة. *​ 

*2 - الله لا يحبنا لاننا ذا قيمة , بل اننا ذا قيمة لان الله يحبنا.*​ 

*3 - اما ان نبتعد عن الخطيئة, و اما ان تبعدنا الخطيئة عن الله. *​ 

*4 - لا تستطيع ان تربح السباق حتى اذا كنت الاسرع, اذا كنت تسير في الاتجاه المعاكس. *​ 

*5 - الله لا يستجيب كل طلباتنا, لكنه يحقق كل وعوده. *​ 

*6 - الله لم يعدنا برحلة هادئة, لكن ضمن لنا الوصول للهدف. *​ 

*7 - النعمة لا يحصل عليها الانسان عن طريق الشراء او لانه يستحقها, النعمة هي عطية مجانية من الله للبشر. *​ 

*8 - من المهم ان يحدد هدفنا الطريق, لا الطريق من يحدد الهدف. *​ 

*9 - اشواقنا نحو الرب يسوع هي ما يحدد مصيرنا الابدي. *​ 

*10 - بين الامور الكبيرة التي لا نستطيع ان نفعلها وبين الامور الصغيرة التي لا نفعلها, يكمن الخطر بان لا نفعل اي شيء. *​ 

*11 - الكذب هو طريق الجبان للخروج من المآزق. *​ 

*12 - افقر انسان هو من كان كل غناه المال. *

*13 - اذا كنت لا تستطيع عمل اشياء كبيرة, فافعل اصغر الاشياء باكبر الطرق. *​ 

*14 - بالامكان تجنب اكثر الخطايا, اذا ما تجنبنا المواقف التي تقود الى الخطيئة. *​ 

*15 - الاعتراف بالذنب لا يجعل الانسان اقل قيمة. *​ 

*16 - كم تعبر على السنتنا كلمات لا ترغب الاذن بسماعها مثلا (( الانتقاد )). *​ 

*17 - اذ كان الحديث عن موضوع لا يستحق الكلام عنه, فلا تصر على اعادة الكلام عنه. *​ 

*18 - اللسان الحاد هو الة القطع الوحيدة التي عن طريق الاستعمال لا تفقد من حدتها بل يصبح اكثر حدة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جمال جدا يا بيتر 
مرسىىىىىى على الحكم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جمييييييييييييييييل






​


----------



## sapry (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## joee_7590 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة والله يا بيتر انت كل مواضيعك حلوة ربنا يوفقك


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

حكم جميله اوى يا بيتر

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائع جدا

شكرا بيتر

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## K A T Y (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_*حكم جميلة قوي تسلم ايدك يا بيتر*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا بيتر
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على الحكم
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


* شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييل​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا فراشه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

sapry قال:


>


* شكرا على المجاملة ياsapry *​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

joee_7590 قال:


> جميلة والله يا بيتر انت كل مواضيعك حلوة ربنا يوفقك


* شكرا يا joee_7590*
*ونورت المنتدى*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> حكم جميله اوى يا بيتر​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


* ربنا يحافظ عليكى*
* يا candy shop*
*وشكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *رائع جدا​*
> 
> _*شكرا بيتر*_​
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة*_​


* شكرا amjad-ri*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

k a t y قال:


> _*حكم جميلة قوي تسلم ايدك يا بيتر*_​
> 
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


* نورتى المنتدى يا k a t y*
*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## Ferrari (30 سبتمبر 2008)

> 15 - الاعتراف بالذنب لا يجعل الانسان اقل قيمة.​



ميرسي لك يا بيتر على الموضوع

الرب يبارك خدمتك

​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> ميرسي لك يا بيتر على الموضوع​
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​


* اشكرك Ferrari*​


----------



## enass (30 سبتمبر 2008)

- من له يسوع , فله الحياة. 



2 - الله لا يحبنا لاننا ذا قيمة , بل اننا ذا قيمة لان الله يحبنا.



رائع
كتير حلوة


----------



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2008)

enass قال:


> - من له يسوع , فله الحياة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا enass *​


----------

